# [Java/C++] HSV in RGB



## Grunert (24. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend 
Bin gerade am programmieren (c++), eine Sache verstehe ich aber nicht ganz.
Und zwar wie bei der Konvertierung von HSV in das RGB-Spektrum, die Variable hi nur ganzzahlige Zahlen annimmt, wenn H von 0 bis 360 reicht 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich aufklärt 
Wenn einer aus den *case* (2ter Link) schlau wird, mich bitte aufklären!
Ich arbeite nämlich nie damit und habe deswegen auch keine Ahnung, was die bedeuten, da ich die nirgend definiert sehen 
Danke,
Grunert

HSV-Farbraum
HSV to RGB - JavaScript - Snipplr Social Snippet Repository

*Ergänzung vom 23.06.2011 23:37 Uhr:*
HSL and HSV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ok auf der Englischenwebsite verstehe ich den Kram davor nicht, aber es sind sinnvolle Intervalle gegeben ^^

Nur dass mir jetzt ein Intervall fehlt....
AHHHHHHHHHH

Lösung:


> 1.We set the most dominant color:
> 1.If H is 300 -> 60 , set R = V
> 2.If H is 60 -> 180, set G = V
> 3.If H is 180 -> 300, set B = V
> ...


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. Juni 2011)

Mmh, ich glaube ich verstehe dein Problem mit den Quellcode aus den zweiten Link nicht so recht. Kannst du das mal etwas genau definieren? Der ist doch recht verständlich wie ich finde ...


----------

